

You're Not a Genius - chrisguitarguy
http://www.ryanholiday.net/youre-not-a-genius/

======
kylemaxwell
I don't think of a genius as the person from whose head ideas burst forth
fully-formed and ready for battle, like Pallas Athena.

I think of a genius as the person who knows how to think properly and works
through hard problems in _combination_ with outstanding insight to progress
further than others have.

